

Ask HN: What are your predictions for 2011? - ardit33

Both probable and far fetched things/trends that you think are going to happen.
======
Jun8
Many, many posts on HN from people who think that with all the newbies posting
irrelevant content and Reddit links, HN is definitely going down the drain.

------
antonioe
Quora splashing into normal people's radars. Won't be Twitter's rise but
definitely something to watch.

